# New Nodak Outdoors Black Hooded Sweatshirts



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Now available for purchase in the store. They are half off the standard price for the hoodies!

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/118

FYI


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Chris,

I just ordered mine and a T-shirt....I don't know how I've missed this great sale.

I am at training this week so I have been lurking, posting, lurking, posting and I just happened to see this sale. This is great!

Can't wait and thanks for this site. I have been around a few years now and I love it!

David


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

They're nice sweatshirts


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Definitely a "must buy!" :thumb:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

hey chris Id like to know if these sizes run big or average...Id like to purchase a hoody but I usually try them on first cuz I like to be comfortable....my size is about 220 and 5'11" I usually go with xl or xxl just tryin to get a good fit any advise would be great here...I love different hoodies....I get them from everywhere I can...thanx


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

So are these different then the others that you had for $14? It says new 2007 edition. Are these different? If so I'm in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

These sizes tend to run true in my opinion. With your dimensions I'd say XL would be good, especially if you want to run a tad big (as I like).

Last year I had embroidered sweathshirts running around $30 so this year I have screen printed with the big logo on back for half the price.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

dogdonthunt said:


> hey chris Id like to know if these sizes run big or average...Id like to purchase a hoody but I usually try them on first cuz I like to be comfortable....my size is about 220 and 5'11" I usually go with xl or xxl just tryin to get a good fit any advise would be great here...I love different hoodies....I get them from everywhere I can...thanx


I'd go XXL. I weigh over 170 and XL is perfect for me and I like em' a tad big & loose just like the next guy.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Got it in the mail the other day, very nice sweatshirt for the money.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Could you get one in a 4xl? I would pay more for it. Just let me know.


----------

